# Hemolytic beta strep group c



## JulesofColorado (Sep 11, 2012)

Patient came in with sore throat and vaginal discharge. The final diagnosis is bacterial vaginitis and "strep culture positive for hemolytic beta group c. I coded bacterial vaginitis and also 041.9. My question is I know to code 041.03 (for the beta strep) , but do I also code the pharyngitis or strep throat first? Can I code these together (bacterial vaginitis and hemolytic strep) since they are different sites? Confused!


----------

